
7 Ways to Find Your Way in the Wilderness Without a Compass - evolution2
https://survivorsupply.com/7-ways-to-find-your-way-in-the-wilderness-without-a-compass/
======
JoeAltmaier
How north-hemisphere-centric! The sun is in the southern sky only in half the
planet.

